# Expat Kidnapped in Mindanao



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

British national, Pinay wife kidnapped in Zamboanga del Sur, Mindanao. The couple had a resort in this area.
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...idnapped-in-zamboanga-del-sur/story/?featured


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

He owns a resort. Was this a kidnapping for profit because he was seen to be rich resort owner?

He owns a resort, I am sure he has fired a few workers in his time and had some commercial disputes with suppliers. Was this a revenge for firing or a result of a commercial dispute?

Was this politically motivated and conducted by MILF or similar organization? Did they select him because of his community profile as a resort owner?

Was it totally unrelated to his owning the resort and he was just selected because he was there? I consider this unlikely because the kidnappers had checked into the resort.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I would think that Zamboanga del Sur, Mindanao would not be a smart place to be as a foreigner.

To own a resort there is probably like waiving a red flag to a bull.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiz said:


> I would think that Zamboanga del Sur, Mindanao would not be a smart place to be as a foreigner.
> 
> To own a resort there is probably like waiving a red flag to a bull.


The possible reasons I listed above are not completely mutually exclusive either, it may be profit motive fueled by revenge disguised as a political act.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Until more is known about this case, all comments are pure speculation.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

However speculation is all we have given the skimpy information available in the press.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

So you agree then that such comments based on speculation are pretty meaningless.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I really really loved Mindanao.my favorite place in Philippines for being such a non white zone. Loved the foods and people. Loved the land,but I didn't live in the cities


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

last update says he fired 5 staff in the university he owns. And probably felt too safe they didnt' even seem to have had bodyguards. 

One guy who lives around there bets they may not be found alive  Personal vengeance in Philippines = kill ..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> So you agree then that such comments based on speculation are pretty meaningless.


I am an engineer, when faced with a situation I always think of all possibilities and then start to narrow down the list to find the most probable.

As far as the speculation being meaningless, just about all discussion on a forum like this is essentially meaningless, we can talk all we want about the kidnapping but will never solve it.

By listing all possible, however improbable, possibilities we can start thinking about what happened, how it applies to our personal situations and hopefully take away something that will make us safer or our lives in the Philippines better.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I am an engineer, when faced with a situation I always think of all possibilities and then start to narrow down the list to find the most probable.
> 
> As far as the speculation being meaningless, just about all discussion on a forum like this is essentially meaningless, we can talk all we want about the kidnapping but will never solve it.
> 
> By listing all possible, however improbable, possibilities we can start thinking about what happened, how it applies to our personal situations and hopefully take away something that will make us safer or our lives in the Philippines better.


I am also an engineer, and like most engineers I consider facts and actualities, not possibilities. That's for the social media and journalists drumming up interest in their stories.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's interesting that there have been no follow up media/police reports since the 5th of October some 11 days ago. No ransom demands, no bodies washed ashore, no feed back from family. 
Scary place indeed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Getting Fired From a Job*



bigpearl said:


> It's interesting that there have been no follow up media/police reports since the 5th of October some 11 days ago. No ransom demands, no bodies washed ashore, no feed back from family.
> Scary place indeed.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


This could probably happen anywhere getting fired from a job it's dangerous, there was an American Expat that was the Manager of a resort restaurant this was in Subic Bay about 7 years ago and he fired one of his workers for taking food and tips the manager turned around after telling him to leave the premises and was shot in the back of the head the former employee calmly got on his motorcycle and drove away and I don't think he was ever caught because I never heard of a follow up.

Another expat and his wife who refused to pay two workers for planting a tree I forgot what Island this happened on but the woman really got angry and upset with the two young men and they came back later and hit both of them over the head with clubs and this couple was found at the bottom of their water well, they were robbed of all their electronic goods and money but these guys were caught.

I guess there's many reasons why employers support the 6 month contract and I've seen many turnovers with chained business in our municipality.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey M.C.A.,

I often wondered why most workers are on a 6 month contract there. I thought the only reason was to not pay benefits to the employee. they are considered a temporary employee. Don't have to pay vacation time, medical and etc. Hmmmmmm! You might have a point there.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> This could probably happen anywhere getting fired from a job it's dangerous, there was an American Expat that was the Manager of a resort restaurant this was in Subic Bay about 7 years ago and he fired one of his workers for taking food and tips the manager turned around after telling him to leave the premises and was shot in the back of the head the former employee calmly got on his motorcycle and drove away and I don't think he was ever caught because I never heard of a follow up.
> 
> Another expat and his wife who refused to pay two workers for planting a tree I forgot what Island this happened on but the woman really got angry and upset with the two young men and they came back later and hit both of them over the head with clubs and this couple was found at the bottom of their water well, they were robbed of all their electronic goods and money but these guys were caught.
> 
> I guess there's many reasons why employers support the 6 month contract and I've seen many turnovers with chained business in our municipality.


no mark it was paul,aussie expat at blue rock..i knew him. 3 partners in that place. Employee didn't shoot him.....hitman did. Rode up on bike by my house..walked in in helmet and jacket asked if he was paul at a table full of people....paul said yes. Duh,,i woulda said nope he just went to the beach. I don't know wether the firing got him killed or the other partners didn't want to split money. Matter of fact,every partner in that resort lost his share..one by deportation,,one by death. Last man standing ya know


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bigpearl said:


> It's interesting that there have been no follow up media/police reports since the 5th of October some 11 days ago. No ransom demands, no bodies washed ashore, no feed back from family.
> Scary place indeed.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The reward has been increased. 

Probably the fired 5 staff now have made few dozen jobless with the college and resort possibly closing down ? 

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> no mark it was paul,aussie expat at blue rock..i knew him. 3 partners in that place. Employee didn't shoot him.....hitman did. Rode up on bike by my house..walked in in helmet and jacket asked if he was paul at a table full of people....paul said yes. Duh,,i woulda said nope he just went to the beach. I don't know wether the firing got him killed or the other partners didn't want to split money. Matter of fact,every partner in that resort lost his share..one by deportation,,one by death. Last man standing ya know


Did they ever charge anyone for that hit?

I was surprised when they found the hit man of the United Auctioneers owner, who was murdered in the freeport last year. They dead guys brother arranged the hit! No expats involved but it was scary when a hit happens at a place you drive by a few times a week!

https://journal.com.ph/news/provincial/subic-businessmans-killer-tags-victims-brother-murder-brains


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*hit*



DonAndAbby said:


> Did they ever charge anyone for that hit?
> 
> I was surprised when they found the hit man of the United Auctioneers owner, who was murdered in the freeport last year. They dead guys brother arranged the hit! No expats involved but it was scary when a hit happens at a place you drive by a few times a week!
> 
> https://journal.com.ph/news/provincial/subic-businessmans-killer-tags-victims-brother-murder-brains


No sir,never even really investigated it.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Update - they were found alive


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> Update - they were found alive


Any more details? Was it political, economic or personal reasons behind the kidnapping?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a link to the story https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-50542723


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> Any more details? Was it political, economic or personal reasons behind the kidnapping?


Personal but why not try to make some money ? That's my take on it

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder if he will have enough sense to find somewhere else to live.

He obviously didn't have enough not to go there in the first place.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tiz said:


> I wonder if he will have enough sense to find somewhere else to live.
> 
> He obviously didn't have enough not to go there in the first place.


people live there. and more. Even in Marawi, there was an expat.

99.9% of the kidnappings in PH, despite the muslim tint, are for personal reasons, ransom cases, or personal squabbles. And that happens in the rest of Philippines too, and it often gets hidden.

Like the case of an Aussie, who's son was kidnapped outside his School in Cebu.

Son managed to open the door and jump. And school saved all CCTV etc, father went to Mayor Tommy (yes, THAT TOMMY) and Tommy said "it is fake news, there's no kidnapping in Cebu... if you want to pursue this kind of accusation, we will file charges against you"

yes, THAT CLEAN TOMMY SAID THAT.

Go figure.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

simonsays said:


> .... "it is fake news, there's no kidnapping in Cebu... if you want to pursue this kind of accusation, we will file charges against you"
> 
> ....


That is why Dubai is also crime free, anyone reporting a crime is obviously filing a fake report and can be charged with it, especially if they are accusing an UAE or even GCC citizen.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> That is why Dubai is also crime free, anyone reporting a crime is obviously filing a fake report and can be charged with it, especially if they are accusing an UAE or even GCC citizen.


Never my experience in living there for 38 years.


----------

